# Weldina 33 compatable for 34?



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I have an enquiry for a weldina ne1 system i have. It was removed from a 33, the enquiry is asking if the system will fit a 34? Im afraid to say i dont know the correct answer so i thought i'd post the question up


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i believe they are different sytems


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

R32 and R33 exhaust's are interchangeable by getting new mounts,think the R34's are different altogether


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

all i see different is the tail pipe length by about 10mm?


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry dave cant help with the question you have put forward, but was wondering what the nismo ne1 exhaust was like on emissions and noise, does it pass u.k reg's or alot nearer than any other exhaust on the market.

cheers naz


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

One of the quieter exhausts out there 

And yes does pass MOT, no problems!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

i put a 34 exhaust (Super Drager II) onto my GTR33 - straight bolt on (other than the length of the front pipe - so you either modify your de-cat pipe, or like me just cut and lengthened the front section giving you one less flange and 1 less join to leak!)

so in other words, my assumption is a 33 exhaust would go onto a 34, you just need to account for the different front pipe length.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

when doing my conversion from auto - manual i was told that the 34 was shorter than the 33, but at worst this is minimal


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Yes there is a lenght difference. Between 33/34 systems. It's about 8cm. THe 33 system is longer.

Cheers Kevin


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Kevingo said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Yes there is a lenght difference. Between 33/34 systems. It's about 8cm. THe 33 system is longer.
> 
> Cheers Kevin


Hi Kevin

thaks for that, i've put the system up against a 34 system and the brackets are all failrly close, the tail appears longer and possible the down pipes though there's not alot in it really.


----------

